# Country Home w/ Acreage For Rent 70 Miles East of DFW



## kanpope (Oct 14, 2004)

House For Rent

Great Family House in Brashear with over 22 acres of pasture land

Country Living 10 minutes west of Sulphur Springs, TX and 70 miles east of Dallas

House
4 bedrooms
2 full bathrooms
2500+ square feet
Lots of natural light throughout house
Newer kitchen cabinets and countertops
Sun room
Huge fireplace
Tile and laminate
Inside washer/dryer hook ups
Huge unfinished storage closet with shelves, desk, electricity, light, and separate entrance
Two thermostats
Propane hot water heater and forced air heating
Central AC
Home sits on approximately one acre
One car garage for storage
Gardening shed
Lots of shade trees around house
Large fenced backyard
Patio with arbor and courtyard

Land
If you would like to be a steward of the land or we can have a caretaker maintain it
22 acres of fenced and cross fenced pasture
Shaded tree grove
8 stall horse barn with tack room
stud barn with hay loft, tack room, chicken coop, and fenced pen
covered riding arena
Storage Shed
Most pastures have water and goat fencing
Pond
Three gated entries into land
Produced 200 round bales of hay in last 18 months

Available June 8, 2010

First and last month rent and security deposit is due at lease signing

Renter to pay utilities (water is ~ $45/month for house, electrical is ~$100/month for house)

Indoor/Outdoor cats and/or dogs okay!

House and Land
$1000/month with 1 year lease

For pictures and more information, visit House For Rent


----------



## harvestgirl (Apr 29, 2005)

dreamy!


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

Great deal! Surprised no one has scooped it up!!!!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

dancingfatcat said:


> Great deal! Surprised no one has scooped it up!!!!


It is very nice, but in my case I don't think my $900 or so a month Social Security will cover it. Of course with my wife and girls SS...Hmmmm. My SIL and husband were over for lunch today and I had to show them the place. They both loved it as much as we do. The BIL thinks we could afford it, but I did bring up that fact that you also have to get there. I paid over $400 last October to move half my stuff less than two miles. I wonder what a move of 1100 miles would be? I guess it will be just one more place I can think about but not have. Life goes on.

Nomad


----------

